# Autoglym win another Award



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Autoglym



Autoglym said:


> We were delighted to receive an industry award recently.
> 
> The readers of Car Dealer Magazine awarded Autoglym 'Cleaning Product of The Year'. Usually awards are for individual products, but this was for the _entire_ Autoglym Professional range!
> 
> ...


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Rubber Plus is excellent- even started using it on my tyres now :wave:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations guys 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great products, competitively priced plus well presented range simple and effective, any sample size boxed packages available.

John Tht.


----------



## Sleepy2705 (Aug 7, 2016)

Fantastic products I have only used Autoglym for the last 15 Years and it has always served me very well, They well deserve the award well done Autoglym


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Still the best range of products out there. Great value. Over the years I've tried other brands but have always come back. Seeing my Rep this week for a large order of Trade range goodies. Can't beat them.


----------

